# leaky carburetor Ford Jubilee



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello,
I have a 1953 Jubilee and have put a new carburetor on it. The problem is after i cut off the engine there is a very slow drip out the bottom screen. I replaced the cork seal on the sediment bowl as it was leaking as well. Any ideas what causes this and how to fix it? Thanks,


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

If you don't get the bowl gasket on just right my 51 8N will do the same thing Good Luck


----------

